

Why we love and hate meetings - sachmanb
http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/2009/05/why-we-love-and-hate-meetings.html

======
sachmanb
found this article interesting for its insight on why some people enjoy
meetings for the sake of meetings.

summary: Those people who like meetings for sake of meetings: "emotional
drama-conflict, blaming, flirting, one-upsmanship, random outbursts, anger,
and so forth. For these happy people heading for meetings, it's those the
soap-opera aspects of meetings are the most exciting parts of their jobs...On
the other hand, all this drama - the stuff we contemptuously call "politics"
seems to be the bread and butter of the non-techies. Indeed, these people are
often upset if I show them how to conduct well-run meetings, because I've
taken all the joy out of their lives.

------
spkthed
This article leaves out all the people out there that simply use meetings as
an excuse for social lives, the chance to be heard, or as a way out of
actually working hard.

